# Topping up credit union loan



## dublindude (12 Jul 2009)

Hi there

I recently topped up a small credit union loan last month.  It was my first CU loan which I took out in July 2008 for 350 euros and I had paid off 200 euros since. I topped it back up to 350 as I am doing a course at the moment and used it to pay for fees. The college is now providing an add on module for an extra 200 which I'd like to do but I'd like to top up the loan again. 

I'm working, have about 400 saved with the CU and monthly repayments are quite small, so would they be likely to agree to the new arrangement?

Thanks 

Dublindude


----------



## allthedoyles (12 Jul 2009)

Well in my opinion , the credit union is the most user-friendly credit institution in Ireland .

As long as regular re-payments are made and you have some cash in savings there , you should have no problem.


----------



## dublindude (12 Jul 2009)

Oh really that's great  Yes I've been making repayments every month, just was concerned they might be wary of me topping up twice in two months.

I'd love to do that course so hopefully they will give me the green light


----------



## dave2k (13 Jul 2009)

dublindude said:


> Oh really that's great  Yes I've been making repayments every month, just was concerned they might be wary of me topping up twice in two months.



They will know that. Sit down and explain what you want the money for. I have to agree, the CU are VERY accommodating.


----------



## dublindude (17 Jul 2009)

I went in and got sorted! The thing is the fees went up by 150 euro after I got the top up, so I'm wondering if I should go in AGAIN and take out the difference?


----------



## Celtwytch (17 Jul 2009)

I'm sure that if you go to your CU with the notification of the fee increase they'll be able to accommodate you.


----------

